# Priority UKBFF Portsmouth Tickets



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok

Anyone want tickets for this?

£15 on the door,

I've arranged a bulk buy discount for UKM members and priority seating at the venue towards the front. Last year it was the front 4 rows.

So £13 each and reserved seats. The price includes postage. Unfortunately my website isnt up anymore so this will have to be old fashioned cheque in the post job.

So register your interest here or send me a PM for cheque address.

Tom


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Me please! :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im thinking I MAY do a collect on the door option if I can arrange that, but you would have to pick up before prejudging. If enough people want this I'll see if it can be done.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2 for me please, me and my missus had to sit up back last time round


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah 1 for me bigboy!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Tom, What date is the show, is it the same day as the west?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah same day Stuart.

Gonna be bad for the sport in general as the attendance will be split.

thought Tony would reschedlue as the favourite has to be portsmouth cos of Tony Freeman guest spot.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes stu its the 26th April


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Gutted id love to have seen that but I have a couple of my members competing at the west which I'm prepping so need to be there.

Cheers Tom.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

2 for me please Tom, me and the other half

GHS


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm interested Tom - do you know if anyone from Prolab gym is competing?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I am interested. PM the address for the cheque please.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

DB said:


> yeah 1 for me bigboy!


Just one mate, no Harem this year???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm dare rude boi


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

do i need to PM you or will you PM me later on? 

i can do bank transfer, paypal, cheque or send my missus over in heels


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just gauging the demand at the moment, I need to sell about 40-50 tickets to make it worth my while with the admin/postage etc.

If you definately want some PM me and I'll give you the address for cheques. Once I have all the cheques I'll buy the tickets.

I will take ticket orders up till mid march that will give me enough time to send them out.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

I need one, will check if Luke or any of the other boys are planning on tagging along i'll let you know asap.

PB


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Ok
> 
> Anyone want tickets for this?
> 
> ...


Would love to go to this but its a 3hrs trip from where i live.

Tom how far is the portsmouth train staion from the venue might consider it if its nearby?

Amjad


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

amjad.khan said:


> Would love to go to this but its a 3hrs trip from where i live.
> 
> Tom how far is the portsmouth train staion from the venue might consider it if its nearby?
> 
> Amjad


Its just round the corner if I can remember rightly. Could be wrong.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sbigpecs said:


> Its just round the corner if I can remember rightly. Could be wrong.


Yup, literally 1min


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

sbigpecs said:


> Its just round the corner if I can remember rightly. Could be wrong.


Thanks Shaun might consider it now, are you going mate? btw all the best for the arnolds just saw the thread above will definately be reading that one with interest this weekend :thumb:


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Yup, literally 1min


Thanks buddy


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm well i dont know if i will be competing or not, Can i have one anyway hunny, no biggie loosing out on 15 if i do but im sure someone will want a last min ticket if i dont need it!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

One for me please


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hmmmmmmmmm well i dont know if i will be competing or not, Can i have one anyway hunny, no biggie loosing out on 15 if i do but im sure someone will want a last min ticket if i dont need it!!


Two now


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Two now


YES mwahahahahahahahaha zara is coming to LONDON, staying with MOI and coming to Portsmouth

LOOK OUT................................... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

id like to attend this event, still unable to PM at the moment, but will defo want 2 tickets if u please! cheers


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> YES mwahahahahahahahaha zara is coming to LONDON, staying with MOI and coming to Portsmouth
> 
> LOOK OUT................................... :bounce: :bounce:


And since we'll both be 6 days out, we'll be dammed lucky to get there without any mishaps, disasters or getting lost on the way......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And since we'll both be 6 days out, we'll be dammed lucky to get there without any mishaps, disasters or getting lost on the way......


maybe we should employ some hot men to drive us down, feed us our food and genuinely look after us, because at 6 days out who knows what state we will be in!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> maybe we should employ some hot men to drive us down, feed us our food and genuinely look after us, because at 6 days out who knows what state we will be in!!!


Ohhh.... now you're talking.....

Am loving your thinking.... :cool2: 

..... and if we kept hold of them for a few days, they could be used for tanning application duties the next weekend too.... :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ohhh.... now you're talking.....
> 
> Am loving your thinking.... :cool2:
> 
> ..... *and if we kept hold of them for a few days, they could be used for tanning application duties the next weekend too*.... :lol:


perfect!!! :thumb:

what an awesome idea


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

a ticket for me please.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> can i get 2 tom, will shoot u a txt about it incase this slips thru the net,
> 
> get the mrs a backstage pass too so she can rub someone in oil!!!


I'm not competing however she's welcome to rub me in oil.....tell you what she can rub in whatever she fookin likes mate......


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

MissBC said:


> maybe we should employ some hot men to drive us down, feed us our food and genuinely look after us, because at 6 days out who knows what state we will be in!!!


Well i'd offer my services, but thats probabily not a good idea at the moment. . .

Any food around me generally vanishes pretty quickly :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Well i'd offer my services, but thats probabily not a good idea at the moment. . .
> 
> Any food around me generally vanishes pretty quickly :whistling:


I think Zara may eat you alive if you try and touch her food 6 days out!!


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

MissBC said:


> I think Zara may eat you alive if you try and touch her food 6 days out!!


Best she bring double then. . .

Na trying to kerb my eating habit at the moment ! today is the fourth in a row i've ended up either in a Nando's, Harvester or Cavery :thumb:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll take two please mate, this may go up to 4 I'm not entirely sure yet. But I will find out this week and give you a PM over the weekend/Friday.

What's parking like near the Guildhall? Is there many places to park/cheap?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBJ said:


> maybe we should employ some hot men to drive us down, feed us our food and genuinely look after us, because at 6 days out who knows what state we will be in!!!


I'll look after Zara for the day! she seems like a nice lady etc..

Been a while since I did charity work for the 'special' people!

Shall i pick both you little scrotes up in the special bus?

mwahahahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> I think Zara may eat you alive if you try and touch her food 6 days out!!


haha you know it!!! 



pitbull said:


> Best she bring double then. . .
> 
> Na trying to kerb my eating habit at the moment ! today is the fourth in a row i've ended up either in a Nando's, Harvester or Cavery :thumb:


If thats what you've been eating, you'll have no appetite for plain chicken and brown rice anyway lol.... I feel my food shall be safe :thumb:



DB said:


> I'll look after Zara for the day! she seems like a nice lady etc..


.....course I am. I'm a good girl (So I was told) :innocent:



DB said:


> Been a while since I did charity work for the 'special' people!
> 
> Shall i pick both you little scrotes up in the special bus?
> 
> mwahahahaha


hahaha.... I'm only licking the windows if theres jam on them...... :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> I'll look after Zara for the day! she seems like a nice lady etc..
> 
> Been a while since I did charity work for the 'special' people!
> 
> ...


oh so youl look after zara hey and what leave me to fend for myself on the side of the road with my puppy dog sunken in eyes and tupperware containers>!! WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL she is staying with me so we are a package deal ya dribbler!!!

and yes i give you permission to come to my place of abode and pick us lovely ladies up!! You should feel dam awesome you get to turn up with us!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....course I am. I'm a good girl (So I was told) :innocent:


by whommmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder :whistling:



Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha.... I'm only licking the windows if theres jam on them...... :lol:


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm JAM


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> by whommmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder :whistling:


No comment 



MissBC said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm JAM


.......toast and butter and jam........ mmmmmm......

When's cheat night again....?

(aye right.... like I'd ever forget when that is pmsl)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys just a reminder that if you want these tickets I need your money by 20th March so as i can make sure all the cheques clear and get the tickets sent to me.

I'm going to try and get them all together so that we dont get people like last year sat in our priority seats.

The seats could say tickets x to x

Cheers


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Tom,

Two for me please. Do you only accept cheque? No other form of payment. If so i'll have to order a new cheque book!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You can send me Cash in a special delivery envelope if you want.


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

One for me please mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Next Friday is the cut off for tickets guys.

Some people havent grasped that Im not going to front the cash for the tickets and you actually have to send me the money first.

Yes £13 might not be a lot but fronting 50 odd tickets with my own cash then you dont turn up to collect? I dont think so.

This WILL be a sell out show, there is always around 1000 people there so if you want to be at the front if only to see Tony Freeman guest pose close up then buy your tickets before next friday.

:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

What address to send money to Tom?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

All sent and hopefully recieved. Sent end of last week (thursday I believe)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi T. I'll get £30 off to you mate for me and Nic. Normal address mate?

Am I too late?

J


----------



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

Tom - do you have a couple of tickets still available? I asked Kimberley AJ to ask you for some but i'm not sure that she has yet and I don't want to miss the cut off for some good seats 

I tried to do the pm thing to ask you about it but it didn't work. Probably not been a member long enough.

Thanks Tom X


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Tom was I right in thinking the dead line is next Friday 20th March?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi guys

I have no internet at home at the moment due to moving so only just picked these up.

Deadline is this Friday for tickets, although if you send cheques sooner rather than later please.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

What time is the show due to start and finish guys?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the pre judging starts at 12pm or 1pm cant remember.

The evening show normally starts at 7pm and finishes at 9.30pm

I'll see if I can get a poster from Paul Smith to put up on here.

Oh and I will be buying tickets on Monday next week so you should all have your tickets by next Friday.


----------



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

Tom I can't pm..

Not been a member long enough.

Can i get the address to send cheques to from Kim or something? I don't want to miss those tickets!

Thanks X


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Louise

Yes give the cash to Kim she has my address.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

hey tom can u pm your address so I can get 2 tickets! x


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tom, sorry for being so late in this but can you pm me your address and I will send the cheque off for 2 tickets tonight. If you wanted the money sooner I can send now online if you pm me your bank details. Many thanks


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tom will send you a cheque tonight mate. 1 ticket for me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow there's going to be loads of UKM guys and gals there.

Proper meet up like its always been planned


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking forward to it. Will be good to see everyone


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just booked my hotel for the show

The IBIS are doing a special offer for no cancellation bookings at £43.50 so if you know you are going you may save a few quid. Plus its only 5 minutes walk from the venue

http://www.ibishotel.com/gb/hotel-1461-ibis-portsmouth-centre/index.shtml


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Everyone is saying that this is £15 however Tom said about a bulk buy discount and says it's £13 each, which one is it?!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Tom, are you gonna do anything like this for any other shows.... ?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Everyone is saying that this is £15 however Tom said about a bulk buy discount and says it's £13 each, which one is it?!


Its £13 as this is a bulk buy.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you get them from me its £13

if you buy on the day its £15

All the tickets bought from me will have a priority seating at the front.

Only 2 days left


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Sent in the post today Tom. U shoud have a cheque tommorow or Friday


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Tom could you pm me the address and i will send today. Regards

Dave


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Are we allocated seats or is it free for all as i dont want to be clumped in among a bunch of meat heads i never met :confused1:
> 
> I want to sit with the girls!!!!


Pretty sure it is allocated seats as Tom said is from X to X. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Im sitting next to Toms missus *rubs thighs*


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Are we allocated seats or is it free for all as i dont want to be clumped in among a bunch of meat heads i never met :confused1:
> 
> I want to sit with the girls!!!!


I know you northern'ers are a bit tight (with money) so why dont we just save a few quid and you can sit on my knee? :whistling:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> I know you northern'ers are a bit tight (with money) so why dont we just save a few quid and you can sit on my knee? :whistling:


Deal mate.. If you don't mind.. I'll perch on your knee.. Should be around the 110kg mark so come prepared.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ive got around 30 tickets just for my friends in Bristol and around 30 orders for tickets from UKM people

So I will give out the UKM ones together and I'll talk with Paul Smith about allocating seats to ticket number and see how doable it is.

However I think that you might just have to get there early lol.

IN the prejudging it doesnt really matter but the evening show is where you want to be at the front.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm sitting next to Jamie because I'll be tiny after this recovery and he'll make me look big PMSL x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Ive got around 30 tickets just for my friends in Bristol and around 30 orders for tickets from UKM people
> 
> So I will give out the UKM ones together and I'll talk with Paul Smith about allocating seats to ticket number and see how doable it is.
> 
> ...


Be handy if it was jst a case of "those 30 seats are for UK-M ppl" then as hamster says we can sit next to who we want.....

Otherwise my luck I'll end up sat next to..... oh...err.... no.... thats right - I love you all.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

chilisi said:


> imagine if i got a seat in between zara and hamster..my dreams would have come true :lol: :lol: :tongue:


Haha! I think it would be cool to meet everyone.. I probably wont recognise anyone knowing me..


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I'm sitting next to Jamie because I'll be tiny after this recovery and he'll make me look big PMSL x


Yeah, no big bastard sitting next to me please!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll take two girls please.. Preferable ickle ones.. Once either side :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'll take two girls please.. Preferable ickle ones.. Once either side :thumb:


Hush you, you're stuck with me and I'm far from ickle! :tongue:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hush you, you're stuck with me and I'm far from ickle! :tongue:


What a shame! I'll guess i'll have to put up with you then


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Are we all going to have to get "HELLO My Name Is..." badges?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Are we all going to have to get "HELLO My Name Is..." badges?


Think to be fair some people will require those less than others....


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think to be fair some people will require those less than others....


I'm easy to recognise, I'm 2ft 6" and blue, and have been known to wear a funny white hat............ (but still taller than TT :whistling: )


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I doubt ill recognise anyone or even people recognise me..

Mad7 - You should be easy then.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll give everyone a wave, I'll be up there doing the Classic Class


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Bobbytrickster said:


> I'll give everyone a wave, I'll be up there doing the Classic Class


I'll chuck you a tomato mate :thumb:

Only joking! You will do well buddy.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll be there buried under the KFC and krispy kream wrappers with DB shouting rude things to the people we know on stage - prob sat next to Luke thus making him look big, while constantly taking the **** out of his 'little hand'.....................and of course keeping the 'biatchs' away from baz cause god knows how many of his old flames will be there LMFAO!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll be there with the missus and training partner, will be good to meet and speak to some of you!!

Bless my missus, she wont know how take it all in


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> FPMSL u bell! :thumb:


Its ok mate they cant all be there - Tom said he only sold 30 tickets :lol: :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> *I'll be there buried under the KFC and krispy* *kream wrappers* with DB shouting rude things to the people we know on stage - prob sat next to Luke thus making him look big, while constantly taking the **** out of his 'little hand'.....................and of course keeping the 'biatchs' away from baz cause god knows how many of his old flames will be there LMFAO!


Count me in too. Cheat meal :thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> I'll chuck you a tomato mate


 ha, you might not be the only one mate

Now if Magic torch feels like chucking KFC at me....go for it hmmmmm chicken!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bobbytrickster said:


> ha, you might not be the only one mate
> 
> Now if Magic torch feels like chucking KFC at me....go for it hmmmmm chicken!


Maybe a wing but not a thigh! LOL

I'm only coming to see you lot in the classics anyway


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

will be great to see u again J! feels like ages man! I'm still waiting on baz to come get me this Nandos. Why not join him. We'll train pec and bicep? pmsl. I'm thinking the next couple of weeks! it aint far!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> will be great to see u again J! feels like ages man! I'm still waiting on baz to come get me this Nandos. Why not join him. We'll train pec and bicep? pmsl. I'm thinking the next couple of weeks! it aint far!!


LOL yeah it will be good to see you mate, think it was Nov the last time? Been a funny time since then for both of us, hopefully tho we can do it more often now!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeh deffo mate especially when I'm back driving.. It's been a tough few months for me to be honest and I know you've also gone through simular things, minus the bicep tendon injury! Lots to discuss. I'm up for Baz's "reports" lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

OK guys have the final total today - 100 tickets!!!!

So there will be a good UKM showing. Those people that have asked to be sat together i will group your tickets together, however I doubt it will go on numbered seating as this wont be fair and a nightmare for me to organise which I cant really undertake on 100g carbs a day.

I will let you know when I send them all out, I should have them by tomorrow and then send out over the next few days by recorded delivery.

Our seats WILL be marked reserved but I would recommend that you get there in good time cos there's always some tw*ts that think they are bad by sitting in the reserved seats, and I havent got the energy to batter them all lol.

Prejudging is normally easy for seating but the evening show will be the one you want to make sure you are there for early.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Blimey! Thats a big turn out! looking forward to it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I was also thinking about a meal afterwards.

Can someone in Portsmouth recommend a restaurant close to the venue?

Preferably with a hearty selection of puddings and NO salad bar.

Cheers


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I was also thinking about a meal afterwards.
> 
> Can someone in Portsmouth recommend a restaurant close to the venue?
> 
> ...


you have pizza hut round the corner of the guildhall....2 mins walking distance.

you have nandos is gunwharf, 5 min drive or 15 min walk.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I was also thinking about a meal afterwards.
> 
> Can someone in Portsmouth recommend a restaurant close to the venue?
> 
> ...


Amen to that mate!!

Dave


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahhahaha can you imagine if a good portion of that 100 rock up to a poor unsuspecting restaurant in portsmouth hahahahah LOOK OUT!! maybe they need to be warned


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hahhahaha can you imagine if a good portion of that 100 rock up to a poor unsuspecting restaurant in portsmouth hahahahah LOOK OUT!! maybe they need to be warned


Or chain link fence surrounding us from the normal punters :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Or chain link fence surrounding us from the normal punters :lol:


There will be no food left for the normal punters..... :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

We went to Nandos after my show in Oct, was funny as, there was me, DB, LL, Paul S, James L and Phil from UK-M and about 15 other mates and family....the look on their faces was funny, I think 4 of us competed that day so were all orange the locals must have thought it was the sunshine bus LMAO


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I was also thinking about a meal afterwards.
> 
> Can someone in Portsmouth recommend a restaurant close to the venue?
> 
> ...


 i'll be right there with you buddy.. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

steven-nicholls said:


> i'll be right there with you buddy.. :thumb:


Amen.

Race you to the ice cream factory lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you suggesting a meal after the show finishes at 9:30pm?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tickets will be sent out tonight so keep a watch out for them tomorrow or saturday.

They are going recorded so you will have to sign for them.

Also I'll be banking the cheques today so anyone who's cheque bounces I have your address lol.

:thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Goose said:


> Are you suggesting a meal after the show finishes at 9:30pm?


Uuum YES

A fcuking MASSIVE one :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Uuum YES
> 
> A fcuking MASSIVE one :thumb:  :thumb:


Only reason being is I thought a lot of kitchens stopped serving around the 10pm. Might be an idea to book? Theres plenty of pub style restaurents in Gunwharf, depends what your after.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I live next to Portsmouth. Nandos is in gunwhaf! BUT there is an all you can eat chinese aswell!

To be honest though Gunwhaf is rammed with good places to eat!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> I live next to Portsmouth. Nandos is in gunwhaf! BUT there is an all you can eat chinese aswell!
> 
> To be honest though Gunwhaf is rammed with good places to eat!


Ok cool. I was just thinking about the time people arriving to eat whether kitchens still serve that late on. No-where round here I know of would serve a customer at 10pm at night. Stupid I know and being a Sunday evening aswell..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hamster said:


> What about us that are dieting!!!
> 
> Can we sit there with our tupperware and water butt's and not feel like outcasts!!!!


Nope sorry.. Outcasts you are


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I feel sorry for everyone sat behind me though - you wont be able to see :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tall said:


> I feel sorry for everyone sat behind me though - you wont be able to see :thumbup1:


Well seeing as you are too tight to buy a ticket there'll be 100 people in front of you lol

:thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol great come back..

Tall - Bet you don't feel so 'Big' now :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> whos sat next to scott " the macdonalds" show machine then? :thumb:


Me, i'll eat you under the table you pussy!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dunno where i'm sitting but praying its not next to any idiots!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> dunno where i'm sitting but praying its not next to any idiots!


Sit on my knee big boy:lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mak are you coming?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I think so yes


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think so yes


Thats a treck for you! I thought the 2-3hr drive was long for me :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Well seeing as you are too tight to buy a ticket there'll be 100 people in front of you lol
> 
> :thumb:  :thumb:





Goose said:


> Lol great come back..
> 
> Tall - Bet you don't feel so 'Big' now :lol:


I didn't order mine through Tom :thumbup1:

Me and JW007 have arranged to get wheeled in and will be seated in the proper front row.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DB said:


> dunno where i'm sitting but praying its not next to any idiots!


Theres 100 people from UKM going... And you want an idiot free seat?

Jog on.

You want the moon on a fsckin stick you do :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tall said:


> I didn't order mine through Tom :thumbup1:
> 
> *Me and JW007 have arranged to get wheeled in and will be seated in the **proper** front row*.
> 
> :thumbup1:


My kingdom for a Jpeg of 2 spastic elephants in wheelchairs dribbling over themselves.

Or some reps.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> My kingdom for a Jpeg of 2 spastic elephants in wheelchairs dribbling over themselves.
> 
> Or some reps.


Your wish. My command.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sit on my knee big boy:lol:


Don't think you can handle my weight!  especially as I start a cycle next week FINALLY!!



Tall said:


> Theres 100 people from UKM going... And you want an idiot free seat?
> 
> Jog on.
> 
> You want the moon on a fsckin stick you do :thumbup1: :lol:


LMFAO i think you're pretty much right!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tall said:


> Your wish. My command.


Funny. But I asked for 2 spastics. How ironic that in trying to retort to my insult about being a spastic you actually enhanced the assertion even more


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Funny. But I asked for 2 spastics. How ironic that in trying to retort to my insult about being a spastic you actually enhanced the assertion even more


Scroll up.

Clearly there are two spazzes.

Ergo you are the spaz.

As confirmed by your spaz face in a spaz photo with a massive super spaz sign on the back :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tall said:


> Scroll up.
> 
> Clearly there are two spazzes.
> 
> ...


ROFL

Well OK if we are going to get into editing posts after the fact I will definately win that one lol



The fact that you are so spastically deluded to think I wouldnt notice your crafty edit just highlights further your total spastication.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Got my ticket today :thumb: though Mr Blackman spelled my name wrong :ban:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sit on my knee big boy:lol:


na hes sitting on mine mwahahahahaha :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> What about us that are dieting!!!
> 
> Can we sit there with our tupperware and water butt's and not feel like outcasts!!!!


In a word sweetie.... Yes :thumbup1:



dutch_scott said:


> whos sat next to scott " the macdonalds" show machine then? :thumb:


Aint sitting anywhere near ya if ur eating mcdonalds :cursing:



Goose said:


> Thats a treck for you! I thought the 2-3hr drive was long for me :lol:


Errrr hellooooooo...... spare a thought eh.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

got my tickets today!

thanks, looking forward to it


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> na hes sitting on mine mwahahahahaha :whistling:


I think the blood flow will stop to your legs the fat bastard.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think the blood flow will stop to your legs the fat bastard.


well then maybe il sit on him :whistling:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Got my tickets yesterday....many thanks Tom.

Can't wait!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> well then maybe il sit on him :whistling:


Poor guy


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Poor guy


what you trying to fu*cking say MAK....................


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> what you trying to fu*cking say MAK....................


I am trying to ****ing say poor guy Its just a joke FFS


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

so you dont like having a female "sit" on you then huh

maybe you should hand in your alpha card now you gay boy!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> so you dont like having a female "sit" on you then huh
> 
> maybe you should hand in your alpha card now you gay boy!!


No not at all im 100% gay, thought you already knew:beer: Youre gayist!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Got my ticket too - thanks Tom :thumb:

Anyone know how to start a list of who's going?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> well then maybe il sit on him :whistling:


Deja vu  knock yourself out :thumb: 



MaKaVeLi said:


> Poor guy


Charity work bro.. gotta get my ticket to heaven



MissBC said:


> what you trying to fu*cking say MAK....................





MaKaVeLi said:


> I am trying to ****ing say poor guy Its just a joke FFS


FPMSL i'll stay out of the last 2 comments


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Deja vu  knock yourself out :thumb:  dam straight and youl be getting NONE of this if your not careful mwhahahahahaaha
> 
> Charity work bro.. gotta get my ticket to heaven ditto, your just lucky i want VIP into heaven or you would be long gone!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> Charity work bro.. gotta get my ticket to heaven


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Got my tix - Cheers TT :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tickets recieved  Nice one Tom.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Yay got my ticket


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Everyone should have received theirs by now so if you havent please let me know.

The tickets are 151-250 and these will be marked reserved on the day, I've been talking to Paul Smith about how to organise it as last year some knobheads thought they would be really naughty and pull off the reserved seats labels.

So most likely I'm going to laminate and cable tie the labels to the end of the rows which will be a bit harder to pull off.


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

cheers for the tickets tom, got mine friday!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Everyone should have received theirs by now so if you havent please let me know.
> 
> The tickets are 151-250 and these will be marked reserved on the day, I've been talking to Paul Smith about how to organise it as last year some knobheads thought they would be really naughty and pull off the reserved seats labels.
> 
> So most likely I'm going to laminate and cable tie the labels to the end of the rows which will be a bit harder to pull off.


Then what will you do next year if this fails??

:lol:

Should be fine, theres enough of us to notice if our seat is taken!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Its was really good last year 3 rows from the front just make sure you sue the seats as last year loads of the reserved sets were not taken


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just booked the Ibis hotel..

Ill be backstage with the studio lighting and backdrop setup..so make sure you get your pics...Its £30 for 10 pics min which ill post on CD and will be processed perfectly if you want more its an additional £3/pic.

Fivos


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Are there many cheap hotels about, like Premier Inns or anything? Looking to bed 3 or possibly 4 for as cheap as possible!

Thanks for the tickets by the way!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

look at the link a few pages back.

IBIS you can get for £45 a night if you choose the 'no cancellation' option


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ll take 2 tom pm me and i,ll send streight away.If there,s any left i only seen this thread today..Spuin.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry guys

I only ordered what i got paid for.

You'll have to buy on the day if you havent got them already.

WOuld be too much hassle so get additional tickets because the reserved seats would have too many numbers on them i.e.

reserved for tickets 150-250

or

reserved for tickets 150-250, 253-255, 265-270 etc

just not workable

Sorry


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Got a message on facebook from UKBFF South Coast:

Toney Freeman will be the guest star at The UKBFF South |Coast Show in Portsmouth on Sunday 26th April 2009.

Weigh In - 11am

Pre Judging - 1pm

Toney Freeman Seminar - Approx 4pm

Evening Show - 6pm

Tickets are £15 for the full day and kids are free when accompanied with an adult.

Also for the kids there is free facepainting during the day and a best upper body competition with Easter Eggs as prizes during the evening show.

There is also going to be an appearance by "The Pole Performers Dance School"

and an on stage demo by Emil Martirossian check out






There is quality food available at the venue all day and 3 bars open for drinks.

There will be a massive CNP stand with special offers only available on the day. Toney Freeman along with other bodybuilders will be on the stand signing photos and answering questions.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah it is looking to be a cracking show!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Those with the priority tickets will certainly appreciate them once Tony Freeman gets into the crowd on his guest spot.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll be waving my £50 notes at him...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'll be waving my £50 notes at him...


Just what are you expecting from him, Goose..? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Just what are you expecting from him, Goose..? :whistling: :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not what you have in mind! :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL

he's expecting

'Goose take me to bed or lose me forever'

Top Gun


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> LOL
> 
> he's expecting
> 
> ...


Lend them your room at the Ibis, then, Tom? Join in? :wink:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hahaha..

"Just keep digging"


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Now just a few questions with this being my first show:

What sort of time do most people get there for? I know Weigh in is at 11:00AM and Pre-Judging starts at 13:00. But what time do most people get there for, to like look around etc?

And also is there any certain 'dress code' or anything?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

No dress code mate as this is a sporting event.

Im unsure of what time to get there either..

I have priority tickets aswell.. What you guys reccommend???


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DONT wear bbing clothes like rag tops etc. They WONT make you look good/big, plus you'll look like a knob when you go to the pub at lunchtime. 

We'll be bagging our priority seats right from opening. I'll be marking up the seats at about 9.30am.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Get there at one, chill and chat and watch the pre judege (this takes ages and can be slow) till 4 then listen to big tony, get some food (KFC 5min walk  ) then get back for the evening show....and shout abuse at Tom x


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Get there at one, chill and chat and watch the pre judege (this takes ages and can be slow) till 4 then listen to big tony, get some food (KFC 5min walk  ) then get back for the evening show....and shout abuse at Tom x


Sounds like a plan Batman


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Get there at one, chill and chat and watch the pre judege (this takes ages and can be slow) till 4 then listen to big tony, get some food (KFC 5min walk  ) *then get back for the evening show....and shout abuse at Tom* x


Yeah thanks for everyone in 2007 who shouted

'smash that pasty TinyTom' as I was posing next to Daz Ball.

really appreciated that :cursing: 

If you are going to shout things at me remember my step daughter is probably sat right in front of you lol.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Yeah thanks for everyone in 2007 who shouted
> 
> 'smash that pasty TinyTom' as I was posing next to Daz Ball.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

I have a better idea.. Every UK-M member will be sitting in the front row eating homemade cheesecake&#8230; mmmmm


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Goose said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I have a better idea.. Every UK-M member will be sitting in the front row eating homemade cheesecake&#8230; mmmmm


AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGH:ban:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> DONT wear bbing clothes like rag tops etc. They WONT make you look good/big, plus you'll look like a knob when you go to the pub at lunchtime.  ...


Whaddaya mean!? I always wear rag tops - haven't got anything else... :laugh:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGH:ban:


I'll throw you a slice


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Get there at one, chill and chat and watch the pre judege (this takes ages and can be slow) till 4 then listen to big tony, get some food (KFC 5min walk  ) then get back for the evening show....and shout abuse at Tom x


Lol that's pretty much what I was planning....



Goose said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I have a better idea.. Every UK-M member will be sitting in the front row eating homemade cheesecake&#8230; mmmmm


Who's bringing the cheesecake? :tongue:



dutch_scott said:


> looks like im not saying a word.... dammit
> 
> can u mark me and katies seats right *next to sum1 with a shy disposition,* gna make ass comments all show:innocent:


Go on then..I'll just laugh...... :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm CHEESECAKE I WANT!!

Scott im shy, i can sit on you........ i mean you can sit next to me :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I won't have cheesecake.

I will have donuts :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I won't have cheesecake.
> 
> I will have donuts :thumb:


Stick yer donuts and yer cheesecakes.... (cnuts) :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I will have chicken..... :ban:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I will also have chicken. I never said the donuts were for me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i will have tuna.....and chewing gum on hand


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i will have my jar of peanut butter, chicken and then its cheat meal time for the afternoon mwahahahahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> i will have my jar of peanut butter, chicken and then its cheat meal time for the afternoon mwahahahahaha


A JAR of peanut butter? Fcuk me... How many cheat meals are you planning on having???

pmsl...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're in seats 150 - 250?

Thats rows 3-5.

Look out for me and JW in our wheel chairs.

Front row baby:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> So you're in seats 150 - 250?
> 
> Thats rows 3-5.
> 
> ...


In other words, you will be sitting on your own away from everyone else and totally out of the loop....

Ok then.

Front row is useless anyway if you dont get to sit next to me :cool2:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> A JAR of peanut butter? Fcuk me... How many cheat meals are you planning on having???
> 
> pmsl...


gotta love keto, peanut butter is a staple!!


----------

